# Great Irish Times article on antibody testing...



## Brendan Burgess (13 Apr 2020)

by Kevin O'Sullivan









						Antibody testing key to assessing spread of Covid-19 in population
					

Rolling out effective test would give greater certainty about measures to end lockdown




					www.irishtimes.com
				




Unfortunately, none of the antibody tests have worked very well as the scientists had warned: 

_In the UK, prime minister Boris Johnson hailed antibody test kits as “a game changer” as his government bought 17.5 million of them. He has since been forced into admitting none of them work well enough to be used. _


----------

